
Le myope, a short-sighted Raspberry Pi camera - hector_minus
http://saladetomateoignon.com/Wordpress/a-short-sighted-raspberry-pi-camera/
======
brudgers
The related layercam project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8211473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8211473)

